# Overcoming Gym Intimidation



## GreySkies (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, here's my problem. I want to start working out and finally get in shape but I seem to have an irrational fear of the gym. I don't have anyone to go with and working out in my tiny dorm room isn't really an option. 

Does anyone have an advice on how they overcame their fear of the gym?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

opcorn:time:whipGoing to the gym can be a *****, not only because of anxiety but also because you're too ****ing lazy to do it. Either way I find motivational videos good if you need a push. Read about all the awesome stuff you gain from going there. 

It really makes you feel better in every way. Afterwards you can be proud of yourself that you made a dent in your SA. You'll also feel a lot happier because your reward receptors are being triggered in the brain unless you've messed them up. 

Win, win situation. I promise you that you will feel so much better after, it's a guarantee unless you run into some pretentious ******* who has a miserable life, and in that case it's not really your fault. 

Just do it, get some good music going and focus on the improvement of yourself. If it's still hard to motivate yourself, have some sort of treat waiting for you when you get back. 

Tell yourself it's all in your head, I know it sucks when people say that(my dad does). The thing is that this will be a great victory for you because you'll change a thought you had about the gym. You'll realize that it isn't so bad going there. 

Anyways if you feel it being too rough, just go this one time and if it really is that bad, embrace your future as a non gym going person. For some people I might just be too rough. Maybe you're not ready. 

I say fight the inner demons and win this victory! 

Have some chocolate pudding afterwards!!!

You got this!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Set a specific time to go and make yourself go no matter what. It's a nice little accomplishment and you'll really start feeling better from doing it.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

The gym is one of the few places you can go where everyone is in their own little world. Everyone is too preoccupied with whatever they're doing to focus on anyone else (unless they're a cute girl with a nice butt). Just bring some headphones, crank up your favorite music and do your workout. To try and minimize interactions with other people learn proper gym etiquette.

1. Wipe down a machine you just finished using, so bring a hand towel.
2, Put your weights back where you got them.
3. Don't do curls in the squat rack.
4. Don't take 5 minute breaks between sets.
5. Wear clean clothes and deodorant.

If you want to do a specific exercise and are afraid of making a fool of yourself then watch videos on youtube of experienced lifters utilizing proper form, then mimic their movements in the mirror.


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

...just remember that you don't HAVE to talk to anyone if you don't want to. The gym is not one of those places where everyone is expected to socialize. 
There are plenty of people who just go to the gym, do their thing, and leave. 

Headphones are good too!


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I tend work out at home. I just use dumbbells, it's all i have, but i there are lots of things you can get done with just those.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Marooned86 said:


> *The gym is one of the few places you can go where everyone is in their own little world*. Everyone is too preoccupied with whatever they're doing to focus on anyone else (unless they're a cute girl with a nice butt). Just bring some headphones, crank up your favorite music and do your workout. To try and minimize interactions with other people learn proper gym etiquette.


This, pretty much. I especially found the bolded part to be true, which is really nice. Maybe you'll make a few friends there too.


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

GreySkies said:


> OK, here's my problem. I want to start working out and finally get in shape but I seem to have an irrational fear of the gym. I don't have anyone to go with and working out in my tiny dorm room isn't really an option.
> 
> Does anyone have an advice on how they overcame their fear of the gym?


If it's your first time you will probably need to do an induction.

So a member of staff will have to show you how to use the various equipment. I don't know if this will be helpful to you but you won't exactly be on your own the first time you go.

They might ask you what your goals are and give you a programme to follow.

Some gyms also have a 'day pass' for new people. This will allow you to check out the place before committing. I think it might be good for you to call the gym you wish to attend and ask if they have this.

Also, *remember that gyms get busy at different times of the day.* If you are going during the week day there probably won't be that many people.

Evenings, early in the mornings or weekends might be busier. Not trying to scare you off but if lots of people milling around is an issue just be aware of what time you might want to go.


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

Try to find a gym that has private dressing/showering areas.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll never get over gym intimidation:

1.) Everyone is very rude.
2) It's always very crowded.
3) I don't know how to use the equipment.
4) The gym is theoretically a place for people to go to to get in shape; it's not. In reality it's a place where people already in shape to go get even more in shape.

You'd have a hard time getting me there with a friend and me drunk.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> I'll never get over gym intimidation:
> 
> 1.) Everyone is very rude.
> 2) It's always very crowded.
> ...


1. No they aren't you just have to know gym etiquette.
2. Only from 4PM-10PM is the gym crowded.
3. Watch a YouTube video.
4. No it's not. I got my 243.3lb *** on that elliptical, stairmaster, treadmill, and AMT and worked myself into shape. People who are not sick enough of themselves will not succeed is losing and maintaining weightloss.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think anyone would judge you if you actually knew what you were doing.


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

...reading all the posts in this section and about all the people here who use exercise as a coping mechanism, there's a good chance that 1/3 of the people at your gym probably have social anxiety anyway.


----------



## patientx (Feb 27, 2013)

Some gyms are quite nasty, with trainers coming over to hard sell extra paid programs to you.

A lot of gyms where I live are like that.

It is sort of character building, learning to go to those gyms and telling those trainers to back off and leave you alone.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I never overcame my fear of using the gym. I just hated it. Being packed and not getting the chance to use the machines. Also a waste of my money. I prefer walking outside and lifting weights at home. I have all the equipment I need so why not. I get to work out for free.


----------



## Tarento (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to be a skinny boy, but really really skinny. I measured 181cm and my weight was 55kg. I did eat alot of unhealthy food but it felt like it didn't affect my body at all. I was unhappy with my looks and felt very insecure.
But 2 years ago I started going to the gym, I knew people were joking about me but I didn't care. I concentrated me on my exercices and immediately left afterwards. I even was afraid to look in the mirrors to see me next to those ripped guys. I started eating healthy and kept training and now I almost weigh 90kg! This was a huge achievement for me, my high esteem went up and now I enjoy helping beginners at the gym.
However it didn't really cure my SA. I do feel comfortable at the gym now, but on the streets I still get very anxious and most of all now, my first year of university.

Many people in the gym are just trying to get some muscle to show off, it is very frustrating to see them flexing their muscles in the mirrors instead of training hard.

Anyway you will not regret it if you have tried it. At least you know if it's something for you.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Slowly ease your way into it. Find things that don't give you too much anxiety at the gym and do those until you feel more comfortable.

Remember that most people there are also uncomfortable with their appearance and that's why they are working out. I doubt anyone will judge you for wanting to stay in shape.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You just have to make yourself go. You have to make yourself do what you're scared to do, so that you can see it's not so scary and that no one else there is judging you for what you're doing. 

Like I used to be too embarrassed to try machines, in case I couldn't do them. But now if I can't do them, I just say "ugh" and leave. That's it, it's easy peesy. And areas I used to be afraid of cause they just seem like boys clubs, I go to now because I like the machines and I've realized the guys aren't like "There's estrogen in here!" they don't care about me or what I'm doing.

You just gotta force yourself to do what you're intimidated by, by just saying eff it and going to the gym. 20 years from now, those people at the gym aren't gonna be like "Hey, remember that guy at the gym?" Hell, 20 minutes from then they wouldn't be saying that. Just go!


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Im really intimidated by all the people who have really great bodies. I mean I don't think im ugly but no matter how hard I have worked I have never had an amazing body like everyone claims you will get when you work your *** off!! Im becoming less intimidated as time goes by but it has taken a while.


----------



## southwales (Mar 2, 2013)

I highly suggest working out outside before you join the join, If you are somebody who is very intimidated by the gym it could be because your new to exercise. 

I suggest a week of build up exercise and your be ready to start.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Im really intimidated by all the people who have really great bodies. I mean I don't think im ugly but no matter how hard I have worked I have never had an amazing body like everyone claims you will get when you work your *** off!! Im becoming less intimidated as time goes by but it has taken a while.


You can work your *** off as hard as you want but if your diet isn't in order it's mostly for nothing. How's yours look?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Marooned86 said:


> You can work your *** off as hard as you want but if your diet isn't in order it's mostly for nothing. How's yours look?


My diet is pretty good actually. I don't eat gluten and try to keep my sugar below 40g a day. I don't eat anything with added sugar and try to limit my intake of fruits such as bananas and grapes that have a high amount of sugar. My diet mainly consists of lean protein, beans, and vegetables. I think what is irritating me is that I want to be really lean and its really hard. I wear a size 10 so im not fat or remotely unhappy with my body but it is disappointing when you put all your effort into something and it doesn't happen. I would ideally like to look like one of those women on oxygen magazine but I think I need to start spending more time working out, maybe 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> My diet is pretty good actually. I don't eat gluten and try to keep my sugar below 40g a day. I don't eat anything with added sugar and try to limit my intake of fruits such as bananas and grapes that have a high amount of sugar. My diet mainly consists of lean protein, beans, and vegetables. I think what is irritating me is that I want to be really lean and its really hard. I wear a size 10 so im not fat or remotely unhappy with my body but it is disappointing when you put all your effort into something and it doesn't happen. I would ideally like to look like one of those women on oxygen magazine but I think I need to start spending more time working out, maybe 2 1/2 hours.


You shouldn't have to spend that much time...at least not if you exercise regularly. You could eat as healthy as you want, but when it comes to weight it's all about the calories. You'll have to weigh and/or measure your food. Everything should get measured from lobster to vegetable oil to granola. I wish you lots of luck


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

Tarento said:


> I used to be a skinny boy, but really really skinny. I measured 181cm and my weight was 55kg. I did eat alot of unhealthy food but it felt like it didn't affect my body at all. I was unhappy with my looks and felt very insecure.
> But 2 years ago I started going to the gym, I knew people were joking about me but I didn't care. I concentrated me on my exercices and immediately left afterwards. I even was afraid to look in the mirrors to see me next to those ripped guys. I started eating healthy and kept training and now I almost weigh 90kg! This was a huge achievement for me, my high esteem went up and now I enjoy helping beginners at the gym.
> However it didn't really cure my SA. I do feel comfortable at the gym now, but on the streets I still get very anxious and most of all now, my first year of university.
> 
> ...


that's awesome good for you :clap


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe start by jogging in public. I think your issues may lie in insecurity. But as you jog in public you will be used to seeing people while you exercise, you will already get endorphins rushing and you will be benefiting physically from it from the start. Small manageable steps will help you overcome the fear surely. 

Good Luck  I'm attempting to get into gym too. If you want to chat about progress just shoot me a friend request.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Tarento said:


> I used to be a skinny boy, but really really skinny. I measured 181cm and my weight was 55kg. I did eat alot of unhealthy food but it felt like it didn't affect my body at all. I was unhappy with my looks and felt very insecure.
> But 2 years ago I started going to the gym, I knew people were joking about me but I didn't care. I concentrated me on my exercices and immediately left afterwards. I even was afraid to look in the mirrors to see me next to those ripped guys. I started eating healthy and kept training and now I almost weigh 90kg! This was a huge achievement for me, my high esteem went up and now I enjoy helping beginners at the gym.
> However it didn't really cure my SA. I do feel comfortable at the gym now, but on the streets I still get very anxious and most of all now, my first year of university.
> 
> ...


Very inspirational cuz I am skinny, too. I want to gain muscle.


----------



## squirrelbro (Mar 10, 2013)

I have realized that what I thought was a 'fear' of the gym was actually a distaste for a crowded gym. I mostly workout at playgrounds and in my house anyways doing gymnastics and bodyweight conditioning but I wanted to try out this weight program i found and went to the local gym, i don't have a problem socially i realized it is the fact that i plan to use certain equipment but alot of times someone is always interfering with what i want to use, so I just need to get use to working around other lifters unless I want to join a private exclusive gym which I def going to this fall, but my advice to overcoming the intimidation aspect is this:

Either build up a solid physique at home or in parks with pullups, dips, pushups, sprints, abs, or whatever you like so when you go to the gym you have some confidence and a solid base to work with, or if you are just going for casual fitness or cardio there is no reason to be intimidated lol! Just be true to yourself, the only way to overcome it is to tell yourself you like yourself and Not Give a **** what other people think, most of the time they're worried what you think of them anyways or so they say haha :teeth


----------



## squirrelbro (Mar 10, 2013)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> My diet is pretty good actually. I don't eat gluten and try to keep my sugar below 40g a day. I don't eat anything with added sugar and try to limit my intake of fruits such as bananas and grapes that have a high amount of sugar. My diet mainly consists of lean protein, beans, and vegetables. I think what is irritating me is that I want to be really lean and its really hard. I wear a size 10 so im not fat or remotely unhappy with my body but it is disappointing when you put all your effort into something and it doesn't happen. I would ideally like to look like one of those women on oxygen magazine but I think I need to start spending more time working out, maybe 2 1/2 hours.


Or go veg. I'm a vegan and stay cut the fuk up without even trying lol if i was a woman it would be so easy to be lean and tight, but i'm a man and i eat about 6000 calories a day b/c i'm trying to build a godlike adonis GQ cover physique, well at least i won't have to worry about cutting b/c it seems being a vegan I am just building solid muscle while staying ripped, and my energy levels are insane compared to when I use to eat meat, i've been vegetarian/vegan for 9 years, have to say i feel great. But it is a big change for most people and that's even if they're open to it.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

squirrelbro said:


> Or go veg. I'm a vegan and stay cut the fuk up without even trying lol if i was a woman it would be so easy to be lean and tight, but i'm a man and *i eat about 6000 calories* a day b/c i'm trying to build a godlike adonis GQ cover physique, well at least i won't have to worry about cutting b/c it seems being a vegan I am just building solid muscle while staying ripped, and my energy levels are insane compared to when I use to eat meat, i've been vegetarian/vegan for 9 years, have to say i feel great. But it is a big change for most people and that's even if they're open to it.


Do you track calories with something like myfitnesspal?


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

i used to train in a gym a lot and i had a lot of positive results it takes time but it was worth it these days tho im to scared to workout in a gym so training at home is a good place to start


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

if any1 gives u a stare or says smth just answer that you dont want any beef with them and they should try to pick a fight with som1 with real muscle or all they can do is ACTING tough or be tough on senvetive people....


----------



## Daydreamer0 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've never had anyone talk to me at the gym except for once some guy asking me how many sets I have left on a machine. Really, no one is going to be observing you at the gym, everyones in their own world. I have never been to the gym with anyone else other than myself too. I used to be a little self conscious at first, but realised theres absolutely no reason to be.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Get a personal trainer for the first few sessions they'll show you how to do the exercises and you won't feel as self conscious cos you're with someone.


----------



## ReleaseMe (Nov 6, 2012)

I had this feeling before I joined. I always wanted to join and get fit, but I'd hate the though of being around self centered meat heads in the gym/pool. My cousins goes to the gym, and would always tell me I should join because it's really quite hard to keep fit without one...I'd always make excuses and say 'yeah maybe' knowing that I probably wouldn't. 

Anyway I decided to start going running, and after a few times I thought it's not so bad, I mean I probably look like an idiot running down the road, so I thought maybe the gym wouldn't be so bad after all, so I told my cousin that I was going to join and I really tried not to over think it, so when the day came to join I just went and did it. at first I felt very self-conscious, especially in the changing rooms with the butt naked 90 year old dudes casually strolling aripound, but after a while you just tend not to think about it, especially if your concentrating on what your going to be doing. I mean, sometimes I do feel a little uncomfortable, but most people tend to be in their zone and probably not even aware of you or what you're doing. I'm 100% glad I decided to join and I hate it when I can't go!


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

The other day this big black guy was acting like he was on 'roids or something. I was minding my own business and he walked by me and said something like "quit f***ing following me around man." I snapped back at him and asked him is he owned the place, and he just waved me off. That's not cool. Intimidation does not belong in any gym, let alone a 24 hour fitness, so I reported him.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you do about family intimidation?

Basically, I am WAY too p***y to go to a gym so I am trying to do pushups, sit-ups, and jog around the house and neighborhood. Problem is my family gives me crap about it and taunts me and I am too scared to continue my routine. I've started and dropped it maybe 4 to 5 times since the year started. 

The last time I stopped, since I haven't moved out yet I asked for my parents to buy healthier foods and got laughed at to my face.
I want to just give up trying, but at the same time I really want to stop feeling so crappy about my body.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Go in the evenings right after diner when its the busiest. Then ask for a couple of instruction lessons if not offered. While working out, ask people if they are almost ready with the machine there using. After doing this a couple of times your anxiety will decrease and you will become more used to going to the gym.

Only thing that really works..


----------



## NotGivingUpYet (Mar 21, 2013)

This is very relatable to me at the moment. I just started working out and was nervous as hell. My friend got me into it and I've gone a couple of times with him before. I wanted to do so on my own because I am very out of shape and need to build strength. Like others have said, you just have to face your fears. I was very nervous working out alone at the gym by my house. What I did was have headphones in my ear while I worked out. It may depend on the individual, but I find that listening to any song that I'm a big fan of as well as music that's simply motivating helps me forget about those around me and simply focus on working out. I'm a metalhead and I just create a playlist on my iPod for songs that will motivate me to work out and forget about what others are doing. I guess what I'm trying to say is that you have to find someway to make yourself feel more at home while at the gym. I've had a strong bond with music and it's gotten me through a lot so that's always been my crutch. Whatever you do, you want to make sure that you're comfortable first to maximize your workout. After going to the same gym a couple of times, it's definitely a lot easier to work out and not be tempted to look over at someone who is lifting heavier dumbbells/barbells than you are. Remember, you're coming to the gym for yourself, so don't let anything hinder your progress.


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2013)

GreySkies said:


> OK, here's my problem. I want to start working out and finally get in shape but I seem to have an irrational fear of the gym. I don't have anyone to go with and working out in my tiny dorm room isn't really an option.
> 
> Does anyone have an advice on how they overcame their fear of the gym?


You would be surprised how many serious gym go'ers will be more concerned if you lift past your limit and compromise your form; ie. they will be helpful.

I didn't overcome the fear - the fear of ending up a skinny, weak short fellow scared me even more. After years of being somewhat of a hikkikimori and smoking large quantities of cannabis without eating food left me frail.

Find a gym that isn't too large - don't go where all the muscle dummies go. In my gym, if I ask someone something they help me out, and I only started opening up and asking because I've seen them every day, and they were helping me without asking.


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2013)

Marooned86 said:


> You can work your *** off as hard as you want but if your diet isn't in order it's mostly for nothing. How's yours look?


It depends on your goals, really. Not eating at all is a mistake, or only eating low content or empty meals will also yield nothing. Though, if you are bulking, calorie and carb intake is as important as protein. However, if you are after nothing but lean muscle, protein intake is the most important thing, and you can get your maximum processable intake of protein from simple foods.

I was told I need to eat 5 times a day small meals and all lean with my shakes. Naturally, this will yield the best results, but I only eat 3 times a day and mix a shake in between each. The weight increase is very slow and steady, the definition I am getting is due to the muscle growth and not shredding of fat, and my strength has doubled in the course of only two months.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I had started out with a home gym then got a gym membership for convenience. The slowest time is in the morning for me. If you have a 24 hour gym, even better. Bring a mp3 player and just do what you need to do.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I always try to go to the gym in the morning during the weekdays and avoid going in the evening..Ive noticed theres alot more people after 4pm during the week...


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

Going to the gym is actually really easy for me now, started going consistently bout a week and a bit ago. People normally go by themselves and mind their own business so its a pretty chill environment x]


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

don't worry, i used to be in your place when i started!, the first time i went i checked out some youtube videos before i went to the gym so that i had an idea about what i could work out and how.

At first i do have to admit i was intimidated by all the good looking people there, but i put my mind to it that i also want to become good looking, just do your think and before you know it you will see the results and it will get you addicted!.

and who cares if they lift more than you?!, today i went to the gym and my legs are so weak a friend told me i have girl legs lmao, but who cares i will train my legs just so that i can become stronger and i am trying not to give a **** what the people think about me when i do a leg excercise with virtually no weight.


----------



## megpants (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been trying to battle my fear of the gym for quite a few years. I love exercise but like doing it when no one is watching. At this point in my life there are no options to hide my exercise.

I just went yesterday since it is spring break and the college students are all gone. I put headphones in when I am in the locker room and listen to great music the entire time, which makes it easier to tune out the social anxiety.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Marooned86 said:


> 1. No they aren't you just have to know gym etiquette.
> 2. Only from 4PM-10PM is the gym crowded.
> 3. Watch a YouTube video.
> 4. No it's not. I got my 243.3lb *** on that elliptical, stairmaster, treadmill, and AMT and worked myself into shape. People who are not sick enough of themselves will not succeed is losing and maintaining weightloss.


In my experience all but really #3 is false.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Cinnamint said:


> I started going to the gym really early in the morning before any classes started. The gym I went to opened at 6:30 am. There are barely any people there, and all of the machines you want are open. It also gives you enough time to work out and shower if you have class at 8.


i used to do that too, but now i am like whatever, i just workout and if i start to get anxious ill quickly do another set of exercises to get that off my mind and it also helps in keeping up the pace .


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> In my experience all but really #3 is false.


Sounds like you need more experience.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't go alone so its not as bad but you have to force yourself to go to get used to it. I've not gotten better at talking or anything (like when people ask if you are done with a machine, usually my brother does that), but I've learnt to know generally people just do their own thing.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh man, I only went two days then stopped after that. My insecurity was incredible. I blame the ****s at school and all the negativity I received all at once. I never was laughed at. EVER. So it created a BIG response. But I can tell i always had a bit of SA. I got rid of it thanks to having such great friends. I was even getting comfortable with girls. I made a few female friends.There was this girl I really really liked but I could not muster my courage except for one day. She was so hot. Sucks that I moved...Now I have no one. Got ugly as ****. Laughed and teased ALOT. so how am I going feel after that? i also have a bad,unsupportive,draining family. I just feel apathy now. apathy and extreme hatred and anger toward the world. And extreme insecurity. Im going drop the hatred asap. Not easy but I will do it. I got off topic sorry :/


----------



## amyjackson234 (Apr 9, 2013)

No one had perfect bodies from beginning, it's result of consistent work out. If you want to achieve fitness start working out you will have a great body too.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just plug in my ipod and listen to something that gets me in the mood. I never felt uncomfortable ever since i stepped foot in the gym though.. just look around you, and you'll see that nobody cares and are more focused on doing their own workout.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

You don't do this for them, you do this for yourself, you don't owe anybody nothing! So don't give them attention like they matter!





 - this guy gives me some serious motivation trying out his exercise programs. He's so into what he's doing you can't really help but smile.

Also, if it's crowded, like it can get where I execise, is annoying and distracting. Between 11 -14 it ain't many in the gym, the same goes for 16-18, and 21-23. 
Mostly because 11 most who train in the morning are done, between 16-18 people are at home prepping dinner or eating dinner, 21-23 and beyond most people wouldn't exercise that late prob because of its relative closeness to bedtime.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

GreySkies said:


> I seem to have an irrational fear of the gym.


Congratulations! You have passed the first step and recognized that the fear is indeed irrational. Now, the step is to understand why that fear exists. It is important to understand that public gyms are not designed to intimidate people, and others like to show off just to motivate each other.

A good first step would be to walk/run to the gym and back. You don't necessarily have to go inside, but this will allow you to get used to the environment. Eventually, you should try to push yourself to go inside the room, touch a machine, and use it. I wish the best of luck to the start of a new healthier life!


----------



## Jono123 (Aug 18, 2013)

*WTF!*

Everyone one seems to think you're anxious about what the other people will think of you... I reckon you're not bothered by that. I'm scared of the gym, but not scared of the people there and what they will think of me, nor am I scared of the machines and the weights. I'm scared of the gym because I hate exercise. Yes, of course it makes you feel better afterwards, and releases the reward mechanisms, blah blah blah - all the usual BS..... but IT IS PAINFUL AND HORRIBLE TO DO IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!! That's the scarey bit!
Basically you don't want to suffer, you don't want to feel the pain, you don't want to have to make all that extra effort. And because you don't want to (not just consciously, but sub-consciously too) you are anxious about the gym. I am scared of the gym because I HATE THE PAIN OF EXERCISE and I AM LAZY. I don't WANT to do it.... other people might want me to do it, other people make me feel bad about not doing it... but I don't really care myself because TO MY MIND, the pain and displeasure of sorting it out is worse than the problem in the first place! You shouldn't be worrying about how to ignore the fear of the gym.... you should be worrying about how to ignore the people who make you think you should try to be someone or something that you're not and don't want to be.


----------



## SolusSAF (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a membership several months ago but have not been in about 2 months. I hope to go back soon. I don't like for people to be in the dressing room or around me when I'm working out, but that's a bit difficult since gyms are usually full of people 
Some gyms give you a tour and have people to help you. I would opt in for that if I were you.


----------

